# Order of Melchizedek?



## 3John2 (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone here heard of a "church" called "The Order of Melchizedek"? I have a friend who claims to belong to this so called church. Claims they use the Peshitta as their bible. I did a search on them but what I saw in that page seemed to me a lot more far out than what I've heard him talk about but then who knows. If anyone here has any info or has heard of it let me know.


----------

